
Andrew Chen: How to use automatic page refresh and poor navigation to pump up pageview numbers - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/05/how_to_fool_vcs_2.html
======
timg
this has caused me to burst out laughing.

